# How Long Do MTB Shoes Last (On Avg)



## MrEconomics (Aug 23, 2004)

I know it depends on shoe, riding conditions, and hours used, but are they suppose to last a long time? I have Spesh BG Comp MTB shoes (and road shoes) that are 18 months old (road shoes are new). I race a lot so these shoes have seen every weather element possible, especially this year when two races were in pure mud. I rinse them regularly so it's not like a let the mud turn my shoes into a ceramic brick. However, I am suffering from major numb toes, particularly on the right foot. Major meaning in 20 minutes of riding. I did a cleat fitting at my lbs, whom recommended I replace my green superfeet insoles with spesh blue insoles (less of an arch) and some wedges. Saddle height and reach were perfect so didn't mess with that. I am flat footed too.

My shoes were fit by my LBS. The right foot, the one with the issue, came in at a 44 to 44.5 size and left at 45. They put me in 45's. Should I consider new shoes. They so expensive so I just wanted to get others input on this. Maybe my shoes are just worn out.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Well it seems like you have a good relationship w the LBS and they apparently know what they're doing. Ask their opinion of the shoes? 
You're correct that it depends on shoe mfg, conditions etc. 
FWIW my SIDIs are about 2 1/2 years and going strong (I've replaced buckles and things that were destroyed in crashes etc). Prior to that Lakes which died in about 1 1/2 years (not well made IMHO).


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

Maybe you're tightening the straps to much? Try loosening them a little 10 minutes in to the ride or before tightening your shoes initially ball your toes up and then tighten the straps. When you let your toes back out the shoes will feel a little loose but after pedaling for awhile your feet will swell and it won't feel to bad.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

i have been wearing the same pair of shimano shoes since 2002.

the mesh material on the left shoe is finally begining to split a bit and i've had to staple velcro to the straps.

otherwise the soles and the rest of the uppers are doing just fine.


----------



## Reposado Man (May 31, 2005)

I've got some Sidi Dominator 2s (blue/yellow ones) that are almost 9 years old.. No tears/rips yet!


----------



## big_o7 (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah ive got some old nike's that ive been beating up for about 10yrs now, but i bought a pair of Northwaves not to long ago and i destroyed them in a matter of months


----------



## MrEconomics (Aug 23, 2004)

jabpn said:


> Maybe you're tightening the straps to much? Try loosening them a little 10 minutes in to the ride or before tightening your shoes initially ball your toes up and then tighten the straps. When you let your toes back out the shoes will feel a little loose but after pedaling for awhile your feet will swell and it won't feel to bad.


I fasten the buckle tight but the velcro straps loose. I'll try your idea on balling the toes.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Sidi's have 200+ days on them....*

I can answer only how long my shoes have lasted. The Sidi's are around 4-years old which comes out to over 200 days of riding based on my average of 100+ days a season in the saddle pretty much evenly split between mountain and road.

Anyway, the Sidi's are still in excellent condition. The size 45 is a great fit for me. I like them so much I just bought a pair of Sidi Genius-5 road shoes.

The hard part is trying to determine why your foot hurts. I can't, nor can anyone else, over the internet. You need a good bike shop to work with. Maybe a pair of sport orthodics would help. I use orthodics in my running shoes and ski boots but not my bike shoes.

If you try orthodics, you are going to have to put down serious money. Good ones do not come cheaply. I'm lucky in that my health insurance covered them in full.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

*Might be time to see a foot Doc.*



Guppie58 said:


> I know it depends on shoe, riding conditions, and hours used, but are they suppose to last a long time? I have Spesh BG Comp MTB shoes (and road shoes) that are 18 months old (road shoes are new). I race a lot so these shoes have seen every weather element possible, especially this year when two races were in pure mud. I rinse them regularly so it's not like a let the mud turn my shoes into a ceramic brick. However, I am suffering from major numb toes, particularly on the right foot. Major meaning in 20 minutes of riding. I did a cleat fitting at my lbs, whom recommended I replace my green superfeet insoles with spesh blue insoles (less of an arch) and some wedges. Saddle height and reach were perfect so didn't mess with that. I am flat footed too.
> 
> My shoes were fit by my LBS. The right foot, the one with the issue, came in at a 44 to 44.5 size and left at 45. They put me in 45's. Should I consider new shoes. They so expensive so I just wanted to get others input on this. Maybe my shoes are just worn out.


About 7 years ago I started having problems similar to yours. I tried different shoes, a couple different types of off-the-shelf orthotics, and finally my flight surgeon (active duty Navy at the time) gave me approval to go see a specialists out in town. I was fitted with custom orthotics and while I was skeptical at the time, this doctor ensured me that once I adjusted to the new othotics, that this would fix my problem. He did prove to be right. I will say that all those off-the-shelf devices might be fine for minor foot and arch problems, but I sure can not ever imagine them fixing serious arch support problems. When I first got my orthotics, I was told to initially wear them a couple hours a day, and gradually increase the amount of time I would leave them in my shoes. Why? Imagine putting a golf ball in your shoe for arch support and that is about what it initially felt like. You do eventually get used to them and I do have to take them into account when getting shoes. My cycling shoe size for example went up a half a size to fit correctly. I also ran in the Oklahoma City Marathon this past year and my feet feel fine. One other side benefit that the Doc told me about and several co-workers comfirmed, arch problems can also be a cause of knee and back pain. I noticed a huge improvement in how great my knees felt, once I started using these in my cycling shoes.

Anyway, I'll get off my soapbox. Sorry to beat this up, but I know for myself, I was very skeptical about this fixing my problem and would have never believed the improvement.

Brian


----------



## mtnkiwi (Mar 29, 2004)

Agreed. Having flat feet and foot pain points to the wrong kind of arch support. Numb toes is nerves being squashed/damaged/blood supply being interrupted. As it seems to be pretty regular for you, I'd definitely see an Orthopedic doctor about this, and take in your shoes!
I think basically if you get any numbness anywhere (thinking wrists/hands, downstairs) you have to take a good hard look at your set up and apparel, same goes for feet.
Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## mtnkiwi (Mar 29, 2004)

By the way, my DMTs have lasted me 5 years so far, probably have another year until one of the straps gives way.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

My Cannondales have lasted me over five years so far.


----------



## Offspring (Jan 29, 2006)

Still wearing my Nike Poobahs, they are really old but holding up great...rasta shoes...lol


----------

